

Ask HN: How should I structure my pricing? - pghimire
http://startuplift.com/cash-award-selection-and-payment/

======
pghimire
Need pricing suggestions. StartUpLift is a feedback-oriented service where we
feature startups and help them solicit feedback from our community of users.
The site was launched with the help/suggestions from HN users a few months
ago. I am coming back to the HN community today to help me structure pricing
correctly. What are your thoughts - is it too much, too little? What can I
change in what I say on the pricing page? Currently there are three options -
Free, $35 and $50. Free option simply gets a startup featured (no feedback
guarantee). When you choose a paid option ($35 or $50), we invite our users
(currently about 1,800) to submit their feedback. You will then be able to
select and reward top three or 5 entrees respectively (out of many received).
Competition helps maintain the quality of feedback. [Note: the URL in Title
above is page 2 of the submission process, i.e. users are taken to this page
after they submit details about their StartUp. Here is page 1 in case anyone
is interested: <http://startuplift.com/submit-your-startup/>.

Thank you!

~~~
rhizome
So, for $35 is it possible that there will be zero feedback?

~~~
pghimire
No.

When you pay, we email our user base which is always eager to participate (as
long as there is an incentive involved). We have never had anyone who has paid
not receive feedback. You can take a look at the following to see the paid
amount and the number of feedback submissions received:
<http://startuplift.com/category/cash-award/>

